# Wheel refurbished near Glasgow?



## Stepho (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm looking to get my wheels refurbished to a near OEM standard, can anyone recommend anyone in the central belt. Will travel a certain distance. Also any idea on prices? They are 20" alloys.

Thanks in advance


----------



## fraser87uk (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.glentyanalloys.co.uk/alloy/contact-us/

Speak to my friend Colin at Glentyan Alloys. They are in Linwood, 5 mins from Braehead. He can do a same day turnaround, fantastic work at great prices.

When you phone him mention Fraser Gordon put you in touch and he should sort you out


----------



## Stepho (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Frazer, contacted him but got no reply.

Anyone else?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Dentec is fantastic


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

I have used The Wheel Specialist in East kilbride a number of times for my clients cars, the work is really good, there is a Wheel Specialist in Edinburgh also depending where you are based? I have no experience of their work however.

http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/locations/glasgow-south/


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

www.wheelproscotland.co.uk/
This one is 2 mins from me,its in baillieston glasgow


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Rgk Detailing said:


> I have used The Wheel Specialist in East kilbride a number of times for my clients cars, the work is really good, there is a Wheel Specialist in Edinburgh also depending where you are based? I have no experience of their work however.
> 
> http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/locations/glasgow-south/


I've used them for two sets of wheels. Boths sets have had to go back for to be done again due to flaking badly after less than 6 months.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Mike the polisher seems to be highly rated by many people.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Chameleon Metalcoatings


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use a guy in East Kilbride next to the old JVC plant... just got my 20" Audi S8 alloys back today... so excuse the tyre glue/seal and a bit of dust...










:thumb:


----------



## Glentyan (Apr 1, 2010)

*Alloy Wheel Refurbishment*

Can only appologise if I missed your call. Pleas fell free to contact me if your still looking for a quote.

Many Thanks

Colin @ Glentyan Alloys


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

rf860 said:


> I've used them for two sets of wheels. Boths sets have had to go back for to be done again due to flaking badly after less than 6 months.


Same here. Nothing but problems with them



-Jamie- said:


> Chameleon Metalcoatings


They're currently closed



Glentyan said:


> Can only appologise if I missed your call. Pleas fell free to contact me if your still looking for a quote.
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Colin @ Glentyan Alloys


Another recommendation for Glentyan. Picked up a set of wheels from them last week. Finish is perfect, and they couldn;t have been more helpful :thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

I can highly reccomend powdertec in tradeston, just off the M8. I've had about five sets of wheels done by them, very high quality, professional service, I have never thought of going anywhere else.
Oh, and screwfix is round the corner, you've gotta go into screwfix haven't you:thumb:


----------

